# Newbie From Chicago



## simplydebbie (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone







Newbie from Chicago here. This is my 4th posting today...Thank god someone told me I was posting wrong or I would of p/o'd everyone...LOL

Anyhow, my husband is on his way home with our new Sydney Outback 31qrs







He went all the way to Alabama to get it..
I am looking for any or all places outside the midwest to camp with kids---small kids and 1 big. Total 4 kids...OH MY...
I am still breaking into camp life, so far i like the yogi's.. I do believe I like clean (commercial) camping with lots of amenities for the kids. 
I hope to meet lots of you fellow outbackers.

Anyhow, Hello again and hope to see ya soon


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just want to say hello and please note the Outbackers rules that we discourage commercial sales on Outbackers. So unfortunately I had to edit your post above.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new Outback. Enjoy!









Brad


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Debbie, congrats on your new purchase. It's always great to see new people in Northern Illinois. What part of Chicago are you from? If your husband gets home with your new camper in the next few days, I'm sure you could still get a site and join us at the Factory Rally (<-- click the underlined words for link to thread) which is taking place next week. What could be better then your first trip in your new Outback with a bunch of people that would be able to answer any questions that may arise.


----------



## simplydebbie (Jul 4, 2008)

We are from New Lenox, IL. How about you?
My husband will be home tonight. He drove after work Thursday through the night. Picked up this morning at 7 and headed straight back home---he knows I'm excited. He is due home at about 12:00 tonight.
The rally sounds great, tell me more about it.. Not sure how things like that go?



bradnjess said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new Outback. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

HOWDY YALL!!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

simplydebbie said:


> The rally sounds great, tell me more about it.. Not sure how things like that go?


Well, you start out by calling the campgrounds listed on the first post here --> Factory Rally thread, to make sure they still have a site available which I'm sure they would. If you look at some of the last pages on the thread, you will find a listing of the sites that we have reserved and you will want to try to get one near us. Then you show up and have fun. It is a laid back, very kid friendly type of event. We are going to have a bunch of kid games, a potluck dinner and a tour of the Keystone Outback factory. The Factory Rally takes place from Sunday (tomorrow) and goes through Thursday. After the Factory Rally, several of us have reservations at Indian Dunes State Park for Thursday through Sunday (or later). Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats on your new OB and welcome to OUTBACKERS.










Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## baileys crib (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and to camping. We are in Oswego, IL. There are some great Yogi parks around, just stay away from the Portage, IN location. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## simplydebbie (Jul 4, 2008)

baileys crib said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and to camping. We are in Oswego, IL. There are some great Yogi parks around, just stay away from the Portage, IN location. Good luck and enjoy!


Thanks I did see that each Yogi is different. We really enjoyed the yogi in Warren Wi.

Thanks everyone who said Hi!! We took our beauty out on the 5th (Just to the brothers 4-1/2" acres) and It was great!! The kids enjoyed themselves and I believe my favorite thing on our outback is our sliding door to our room!! lol-- Yes with my family it does get extremely loud (kids - 16, 5, 3, 1) But we all had a great time.

About the rally. I will be checking with my husband to see if he is in town. I would love to see how these are made. COOOL.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Debbie,

Welcome! I'm from NE IL as well. Just opposite you to the north in Beach Park (Between Waukegan/Zion). I have a buddy in New Lenox... real close to Chicagoland Speedway. It's nice down there.

So you like Warrens, eh? WE LOVE IT! We're up there at a minimum of every Memorial Day for Jam Rock weekend. What a blast!

Once again... welcome!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

We are going to Warrens WI a week from this Friday, great campground for the kids....Rob G, are you going to give me any clues to the buried treasure that you were going to place in my site?

bbwb


----------



## simplydebbie (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah, Warren Wi Yogi I thought was incredible!! We were looking to put our outback somewhere for the season (save on gas) and thought there but when I did my research, I found that you have to buy the land to keep it there. If your ever see an outback camper how to identify us is that at night we will be running a 12' inflatable movie screen and either playing movies or guitar hero!! Come on by








I am now looking to go to Sandusky on the 19th, I believe we are staying at the Bayshore (KOA) that do not have good reviews but they have a pool.... Anyone been there?

Debbie

P.S. By the way, I live 7 min away from the track. We live off of Laraway Road







Small World, Big Trailers are everywhere







LOL


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbacker's and congratulations on the New TT.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us!

I'm originally from IL, BTW......Forsyth, a little town north of Decatur.

Enjoy your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome! 

So.....How's your Outback doing in it's new home??









Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!!!*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME!!*


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We are from downers grove and have been to 3 or 4 rallies this year with at least one more to go. We get out quite a bit and have already put about 5-6 thousand miles on our tt this year. that includes 2 trips to topsail hill in fl. We love that campground and it is worth the 1000 miles to get there. Congrats on the outback.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!









Glad you found us and that you were able to use the OB so quickly.


----------

